# Tonya Harding And DWTS



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2018)

The next season of DWTS is going to be much, much shorter, which will be known as a Mini Season. One month and only one show a week. Seems that the reboot of American Idol got the best time slot. This short season will be about athletes AND one of them will be Tonya. Wonder if there will be an "boooing" done, when she is introduced? Did the movie ITonya give her career a royal boost? 

There will only be three judges in that Julianne Hough​_ has stated that she will not be returning to ​DWTS for Season 26. Instead, she will be seen in a mentoring role with brother Derek Hough’s show, ​World of Dance, this summer. 

So, will wonder how Tonya will do. We seen the movie, and, except for a few bad (terrible) scenes, was pretty good. Glad we rented the movie and not paid to see it in a theater.​_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't care for Tonya Harding, but she'll probably be a pretty good dancer, she's probably the only one I could recognize.  Years back I really liked the show and recognized most every contestant, but every year I see less and less familiar faces.  I've been watching American Idol and will probably check out Dancing.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Don't care for Tonya!. If Derek is not dancing, then I will not watch much.  He is a genius putting dances together!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tonya will continue to 'milk her comeback 15 min of fame' until she is hopefully quickly eliminated on DWTS.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm still really curious how the audience will handle it when she is announced on DWTS the first time. However, there are those that still like her a lot.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 13, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Tonya will continue to 'milk her comeback 15 min of fame' until she is hopefully quickly eliminated on DWTS.


I agree. I think she will be gone pretty quickly.  Can't see her being much of a dancer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2018)

These are the contestants and their partners.  Gotta say, the only name that sounds familiar besides Harding, is Kareem Abdul-Jabbar....maybe if I see some of the others I'll recognize them.

_The full pairings are below:_


Adam Rippon with Jenna Johnson
Arike Ogunbowale with Gleb Savchenko
Chris Mazdzer with Witney Carson
Jamie Anderson with Artem Chigvintsev
Jennie Finch Daigle with Keo Motsepe
Johnny Damon with Emma Slater
Josh Norman with Sharna Burgess
Kareem Abdul-Jabbar with Lindsay Arnold
Mirai Nagasu with Alan Bersten
Tonya Harding with Sasha Farber


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2018)

Meh, I'm not excited about this group.​
I saw a little of the announcement and appearances this morning on GMA with Tom Bergeron. Nothing special, reaction to Tonya was same as for everyone else.  I forget how tall Kareem is  but he towered over everyone - I'm surprised he's doing this. (just heard he is 70 and 7 ft 2 in)

Tonya and everyone else will get a nice chunk of $.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't watch it but just thinking-

She's been ice dancing all her life
She has timing, rhythm and dramatic flair
Understands music
She has a strong athlete's body 

Unless she falls or some one (accidentally) whacks her in the knees, she might be pretty good.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 14, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> These are the contestants and their partners.  Gotta say, the only name that sounds familiar besides Harding, is Kareem Abdul-Jabbar....maybe if I see some of the others I'll recognize them.
> 
> _The full pairings are below:_
> 
> ...



Adam Rippon is a member of the U.S. men's skating team that  recently participated at the Winter Olympics
Johnny Damon is a retired baseball player who played for the Boston Red Sox,NY Yankees Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I'm still really curious how the audience will handle it when she is announced on DWTS the first time. However, there are those that still like her a lot.



They'll probably be happy to see a familiar face on a show that is supposed to have "stars".  Honestly though, now with the internet, most people who are interested in the show at all could probably see who is going to be on it way in advance.



RadishRose said:


> Unless she falls or some one (accidentally) whacks her in the knees, she might be pretty good.



:laugh:



moviequeen1 said:


> Adam Rippon is a member of the U.S. men's skating team that  recently participated at the Winter Olympics
> Johnny Damon is a retired baseball player who played for the Boston Red Sox,NY Yankees Sue



Thanks Sue, that explains why they're foreign to me, I'm not really into watching sports except a few minutes here and there during football season if our team is playing, and that's just because my husband will have each game on.  I don't watch the olympics and have no interest in baseball.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 14, 2018)

The only name I do recognize in that bunch is Tanya Harding. I have never watched the show but may tune in just to see.

What she did was wrong, I am sure she knew, but her wrong doings kicked her in the butt and she could have had a nice career making chunks of change. She has paid for her sins so maybe some will wish her well.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2018)

We used to have fun making up imaginary shows....... "_______ing With The Stars" (fill in the blank)........and speculating who would be on that particular show like "Rehabbing with the Stars" with Robert Downey Jr.,  Lindsay Lohan and Britney Spears."  You could have "Marrying with the Stars" followed the next year by "Divorcing with the Stars" and you wouldn't need _new_ stars.  You could have "A Total Waste of Oxygen Breathing With the Stars" and all you'd need would be the Kartrashians.  

The sky's the limit.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 14, 2018)

Actually, we are REALLY looking forward to seeing her dance. As good of an ice skater she was, her dancing will be highly interesting!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2018)

I imagine Rippon will be good too, being on the skating team is a plus.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 16, 2018)

USA Today newspaper,has published the names of the athletes  participating in the latest DWTS show.They are:
Tonya Harding-skater who doesn't when to quit her '15min of Fame'
Adam Rippon-member of the U.S. skating team
Mirai Nagasu-member of U.S. women's skating team
Chris Mazdzer-luger
Jamie Anderson-snowboarder
Jennie Finch-softball player
Kareem Abdul Jabbar-retired NBA great basketball player
Johnny Damon-retired baseball player
Josh Norman-Washington Redskins corner back
Arike Ogunbowale-Notre Dame women's basketball player  Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2018)

Athlete edition, I doubt I'll be watching very much at all this year, looks like they've run out of real stars who want to participate, like when the show was new and entertaining.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 18, 2018)

I hope she is not glorified after what she did. So un-sportsman and thug like. I won't be watching. With the exception of seeing how a few stars I really like were doing, I haven't watched a full season since S1.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 18, 2018)

Just being a skater does not mean she will do well as a dancer.  There was an interview with her and they showed her skating now and she is not so good now.  I think she will be one of the first to leave. Hope so anyway. Think Adam will do well.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 28, 2018)

Tonya is THE draw/focus for this short season.  If she weren't on the contender list, few would watch.  Maybe some would tune in to see Kareem, but otherwise ....meh.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 28, 2018)

I agree she will bring ratings...
I read she's a nightmare for shows production, very difficult & demanding. Goes out for smoke breaks during rehearsal...good luck Tanya, you may want to give up the smokes.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 29, 2018)

*harding*



CindyLouWho said:


> I agree she will bring ratings...
> I read she's a nightmare for shows production, very difficult & demanding. Goes out for smoke breaks during rehearsal...good luck Tanya, you may want to give up the smokes.


  I read the same and not surprised.  Watched her interview on 60 minutes and she gave the same impression. Could have been just me  as I never liked her anyway!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 29, 2018)

Tonya will most likely be last, Kareem second to last.
They want to take advantage of the anticipation.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 1, 2018)

Well, just read that Tonya danced really good and was saved for the next show. So, apparently she was better than some thought.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2018)

I had it on in the kitchen on the small TV, but was in and out of the room doing other things, so I didn't watch the whole show.  I did see Tonya, she didn't dance as well as I thought she would, but she was okay....and it was her first dance.  The audience threw some roses on the floor around her after her routine.  She'll last awhile, but I doubt she'll ever win the show.

They voted off two couples last night on the first show, which is really unusual.  Kareem survived, but I imagine he'll be voted off pretty soon, he did as well as I expected with his advanced age and height, I'm happy he didn't get booted last night, he seems like a nice guy.

Two of the dances I did catch besides Tonya and Kareem were Adam Rippon the ice skater, and Josh Norman the football player, they were both very good, IMO.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 1, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I had it on in the kitchen on the small TV, but was in and out of the room doing other things, so I didn't watch the whole show.  I did see Tonya, she didn't dance as well as I thought she would, but she was okay....and it was her first dance.  The audience threw some roses on the floor around her after her routine.  She'll last awhile, but I doubt she'll ever win the show.
> 
> They voted off two couples last night on the first show, which is really unusual.  Kareem survived, but I imagine he'll be voted off pretty soon, he did as well as I expected with his advanced age and height, I'm happy he didn't get booted last night, he seems like a nice guy.
> 
> Two of the dances I did catch besides Tonya and Kareem were Adam Rippon the ice skater, and Josh Norman the football player, they were both very good, IMO.



Just to let you know SeaBreeze, it was in the news some weeks ago, that the format for this DWTS was going to be different from the original ones. It will be a 1-month competition w/voting and eliminations done weekly.


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2018)

I just can't warm up to Tonya. Although, for her age (or does she just look older than she is), she danced fairly well on the show last night. She was shaking all over and hyperactive when being judged and interviewed afterwards though. Hard to watch.

I don't really understand why she gets all this sympathy and glory. I know too much I guess. Even though it was her boyfriend that did the dirty deed, Tonya knew about it all along and there are communications on file as evidence that she let him know where to find Nancy, her exact location. People who have known her for a long time say she is mean. I can forgive her but I don't have to like her. 

It boggles the mind why she gets the amount of support Hollywood is giving her. Well, Hollywood isn't exactly the epitome of morality. Yes, ratings and money.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 1, 2018)

I read that the audience threw flowers out on the floor after Tonya's dance, complimenting her for the dance. 

What ever happened years ago, happened. People can and do change. Some don't, but in my mind, I consider Tonya one of the best Figure Skaters that ever lived. She may still have somewhat of a temper, but some of us Seniors still do after all these years. 

Whether Tonya wins the Ball or not, I just hope she continues to "go for it".


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2018)

I watched her and the judges were not hard on her as they were on the others.  You could tell they gave her a lot of leeway.  Adam was great and I voted for him.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 2, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> The only name I do recognize in that bunch is Tanya Harding. I have never watched the show but may tune in just to see.
> 
> What she did was wrong, I am sure she knew, but her wrong doings kicked her in the butt and she could have had a nice career making chunks of change. She has paid for her sins so maybe some will wish her well.



That's the conclusion I came to -- she paid for her sins (deservedly so) so I'm willing to give her a chance. She did OK, and the crowd treated her well. I'm sure she was invited to help publicize the movie. I enjoyed most of the dancing, but the super short season means the audience won't really get much of a chance to get to know the dancers.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 15, 2018)

Well, she's still on the show, contrary to what some would believe to happen. Apparently, she is doing pretty darn good and getting the votes in.


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2018)

I missed the last part of the show last night but I heard Tonya made the finals. She's getting good scores and obviously lots of votes.

IMO her package this week...all the stuff about her dad...was a bit overly dramatic.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 15, 2018)

I haven't watched the show, but I heard Adam Rippon who was on this yr's men's Olympic skating team has made it into the finals good for him. I'd vote for him over the 'drama queen,Tonya'  any day of the week. Sue


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2018)

All I have to say is TH has a way of "handicapping" competition so the others best watch out...


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 15, 2018)

Hummmmm, "handicapping" and "drama queen"? She doesn't care what folks call her, all she says is, "my banking account is bigger than you'll ever see". Just think if TH wins. That would be fine with us.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Hummmmm, "handicapping" and "drama queen"? She doesn't care what folks call her, all she says is, "my banking account is bigger than you'll ever see". Just think if TH wins. That would be fine with us.


Well, anytime a competitor sends another in to literally cripple her competition before a big gig, I call foul.  Her bank account may be larger than mine, no doubt it is, but I have never hired anyone to disable another for any reason......she has.  I'd far rather be poor than wealthy on the pain of others as a result of my action.


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2018)

CR, Tonya does care what others call her and think about her...she always has.
As for that bank account, it might be okay now because of DWTS and maybe some sort of fee for the movie, but those are recent and we are talking maybe six figures, not millions.  For a long time she had nada, which is why she was doing things like "celebrity" wrestling and boxing and a few other things that didn't pan out.

As far as the attack on Nancy Kerrigan, Tonya didn't hire anyone to do anything. However, there's evidence she knew what was being planned and could have stopped it.

Her history aside, I think her dancing has been okay, but not great.  IMO she has been slightly over-scored and I'm surprised she's gotten enough call-in votes to stay in.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2018)

I've been watching the show, and of the three finalists, I think Adam is the best, Josh next and Tonya last.  Have to find out exactly when it's on again, must be two night finale?


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2018)

SB, next Monday 8PM EST for one hour. Then the season is over.


----------

